# Torrents Never connect?!



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been trying to use torrents to download things and I can never get any of them to connect. I have tried openning ports on my firewall and router and I still get very limited connection. Friends of mine who use torrents all the time tried to fix this but they didnt know what the problem is. I have tried limewire, Vuze, and uTorrent and none of them connect. I get maybe 4-15 kbps when I am paying for 8mbps. How is a million other people able to download a torrent without doing anything and I cant get any to even connect?

Right now I am downloading a video through limewire and it says its connected to 12 hosts but the download speed is 0. Also, I can search a movie without it being a torrent and it will complete in about 30 min


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we don't offer support for P2P/torrent problems.

From the forum rules:


> P2P
> 
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


----------

